# Todays kill



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi all, only one today. Was a big boy though so I prepared the whole pigeon instead of just removing the breasts. Looped 1745 - 12mm lead on a Torque from simpleshot.com. Thanks


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Forgot to add pic, doh. Will re post


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Nevermind. Here he is. Couldn't believe the size of this one. Crop was packed full of hawthorn. A real beauty


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done !


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks buddy. He tasted great haha


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Is that a pigeon or a small turkey 

wll


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That pigeon -should- have been busted alright, was a steroid addict. Man that's a whopper. (McDonald's eat yer heart out) Nice job of preparing too. Share your recipe.

I used to bake wild birds de jour dusting with oregano, salt/pepper/ marinade 1 hour beforehand in fresh sqoze orange juice/baste with orange marmalade...whatever wild bird hit the game bag.

We've got some righteously large doves here but I love to watch 'em so much I don't shoot 'em...the eat my peas off the plants to smitherines however so perhaps turn about is fair play? "C'mon over here lil birdie, I want to be your friend. I feed you, I eat you" Mwaaa mwaaaaa mwaaaaa

12mm lead ought to have cleaned his clock instantly...almost a fifty cal lead round! Talk about blunt trauma...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yummy, yummy, yummy!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Small turkey haha, if only we got turkeys over here!

@chuck, yeh he was a tank. Where I live is right on the edge of a small town, only a small road separates me from open fields and woods, so we get some nice juicy, oversized wood pigeons here. This was just a simple salt, pepper, garlic dusting left for an hour or so to rest then roasted. Usually if I have 2 or more I will bbq them, they are amazing when bbq'd. But as I only had one he went in the oven.

And as for those doves..... BBQ'd with salad and potato's my friend  haha
Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks, sounds, & yes...if I try hard enough, even SMELLS yummy  Fine shooting, friend!


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks my friend. 3rd one this week... Not a bad 5days hunting haha. Hopefully over the weekend I will have more pics up. Going for a "walk" again tomorrow hopefully

Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## olie (Jul 6, 2014)

I'd like to see more pics of preparied kills like so 
Good one mate


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Here's 3 of the wood pigeons I had last week once prepared.

There was a 4th too but I didn't take a pic of the prepared bird. And hes in the freezer now, but prepared the same way as this. 
Usually I wait till I have 4-5 of them in the freezer then light up the BBQ. The kids love them glazed or Chinese style.

Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Breast fillets removed

Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## olie (Jul 6, 2014)

Iv never tried pigeon I lived in the city all my life and wouldn't think twice about eating one but now Iv moved to the bush so now I'm keen ....how do u tell if it's good for the pot Iv watch a few vids on YouTube but still not 100%


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I hear ya, ive seen ferals eating sick on a Saturday morning and its enough to put anyone off haha.

But feral pigeon and wood pigeon are 2 different birds... Ferals will eat anything, but wood pigeons live on berries, nuts, grains, seeds and greens.

All woodies will be fine to eat, but they have a crop which is kind of a small bag where they store there food. Its between where your Adams apple and your collar bone would be. Its very easy to find and if you open it up you will see what its been feeding on. It will be full of greens and berries/seeds etc. I always do this for two reasons - peace of mind. And 2, if you know what they are eating, you know where to go to find them next time .

Heres a pic of a wood pigeon - you always know its a wood pigeon because of the blueish colour, white patch on the back of the neck and wings and the purpleish breast.

Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Hope that helps mate, id recommend it to anyone.

Its healthy, free range, sustainable, and your helping keep the population down. Great in pies, caseroles, or bbq'd - really good eating  have fun

Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## olie (Jul 6, 2014)

sounds good thanx dude keep u posted


----------

